# Hello from SLC Utah! Anyone else a Utahnian?



## Annie (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi! My name's Annie and I'm from SLC, Utah. I found this site through LiveJournal because someone was looking for help on creating a portfolio. I just finished being Fly Rail Head for my high school's production of "The Music Man". And currently I am Set Designer for a children's play that we are taking on tour to the local elementary schools: "Androcles and the Lion". I just wanted to see how everything goes here, and hopefully i'll stay on. Stage craft is something I love doing, and I hope to major in it if I get accepted to the University of Nevada - Las Vegas (UNLV). 

Anyways, jsut thought i'd drop a note and say hello to everyone!


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2005)

Utahnian? hehe, you learn a new word everyday! 

Welcome to controlbooth.com! I personally am not from Utah, I am from Western MA (Massachusettinan, i guess, but it doesnt have quite the same ring  People usualy refer to people from where I live as "Hilltowners" b/c I live in a middle-of-nowhere part of MA that has lots of hills). 

A show on tour to elementary schools, that's kinda neat. Will you be bringing all your equipment along and setting up in each school's gym or something like that? (or do elementary school's in Utah have their own auditoriums :-D) 

Uiversity of Nevada, wow, quite a change from Utah! I hope you get in! Be sure to take a quick look arround the forums (the search feature may be handy) for college info, and dont be too afraid to start up an old topic again! Many of us are currently looking into colleges (it's MIT and Worcester PolyTech for me) and the discussion benifits us all!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

-The Official welcome wagon (part 1)


----------



## Annie (Jan 23, 2005)

hey thanks!

for our show, we're going to just cart the set around. Most of the sound is produced through a piano and a flute and voices, so that will just require a few extension cords, just in case. Some of the auditoriums (really multipurpose rooms=gym+cafeteria+stage) have lights but its so minimal that I think all we will plan to do is just turn the flourescent lights on and go from there.


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2005)

Cool

I am sure the kids will like it however you do it! (dont you love an audence that just wants to see a story! ) Have fun!


----------



## avkid (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth,good luck that touring children's show.
-The OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1!! of 2)


----------

